
AnandTech - First Impressions: the TECK Ergonomic Mechanical Keyboard - robdoherty2
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6682/first-impressions-the-teck-ergonomic-mechanical-keyboard
======
robdoherty2
anyone have this? what's it like?

